# Do I have IBS?



## Michael R (Feb 20, 2012)

Hello all. I am 15 turning 16, and I am beginning to suspect I have IBS







. I got my wisdom teeth out in October, and when that happened I spent a week drinking BOOST simply because I could not eat anything else. After that, I was having really bad stomach problems, so I went to see the doctor. Going to December, I did a lactose test and the results came up positive; I am now lactose intolerant (even though I've been on milk and whatnot for ALL of my life). So, as a result of that, I stopped having anything with lactose in it, I cut it all off. And since then, I have been bloated, ALL the time. Looking at the Bristol Stool Chart, I believe have one on the scale, therefore being constipated.. I pass one to two bowel movements a day, which do require effort. More recently, in the last two weeks my body has snapped twice. Last week on friday (10th), I went to school, and on my bus my intestinal area felt like there were needles stabbing through it and burning it, and shortly after I had painful diarrhea that lasted about half hour, and had to go home. Lastly, just yesterday, I had the same thing, except a tad worse and painful, and today I'm back to bloated. Any ideas? Ps, thank you for anyone who read this lol. Much appreciated!


----------



## Aurametrix (Mar 30, 2011)

I know many people who had digestive problems after too many protein shakes.Even a truly lactose intolerant person can have up to 1 cup of dairy foods without problems if other ingredients in diet are at acceptable levels.You may be sensitive to other carbohydrates too, such as fructose or sorbitol, or have FODMAPs intolerance. Simple sugar intolerances are easier to control than more complex conditions like IBS. You need to analyze relationships between what you eat and how you feel to identify all the triggers and find your best diet.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

No one here can possibly diagnose you over the internet. You need to go to your Dr.Right now for some relief you could try.. a plain stool softener and then slowly.... that is key... _slowly_ up your fiber intake.See this for more info:http://ibs.about.com/od/constipation/a/eatforconstipation.htm


----------

